#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  يشرفنى الانضمام لمنتداكم

## كوكو011

[SIZE="6"][/SIZE
وهذا اسمى الحقيقي (صبرى شاهين)((: :gp:

----------


## كوكو011

اللهم اغفر لي ذنبي، ووسع لي في داري، وبارك لي في رزقي (امين)

----------


## the diver

مليون مرحبا اخى الكريم
يا رب تفيد وتستفيد

----------


## انووجه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اهلا بك استاذ صبري في بيتك الثاني ابناء مصر
يا رب تقضي وقت مفيد
الله يعطيك العافيه
تحياااااااااااااااااااااااتي

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

طبعا ألف أهلا وألف سهلا بيك

أخ صبرى

ونتشرف بوجودك وسطنا

وإن شاء الله تفيد وتستفيد

كل سنه وإنت طيب*

----------

